# oxygen in motorhomes



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

diagnosed with pulminary fibrosis 8 years ago.on oxygen(constant flow) 24/7 for 8 weeks until i get assesed to see if i can go back to on demand. i think my europe days are over as dont think ferries will allow oxygen tanks aboard plus compressor to fill them to big to carry.anybody got any experience using oxygen with motorhomes as i might try uk, dont really want to give up van cheers,jim m


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't know about the ferry issues, but when my father was in hospital with COPD he was told the only way he could leave was with an oxygen tank. BUT... as he had a gas fire in his lounge they would not allow oxygen cylinders in there due to the increased risk of an explosion!

I am sure there are others on here with that will know the truth of it and any risks with the gas system in a motorhome.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think that compressed gas cylinders themselves are an issue, but Oxygen is reactive and can do enormous damage when mixed with other substances, grease and oil for example. For this reason there are various safety issues when carrying charged cylinders.

I'd suggest looking into getting gas supplies from the likes of BOC, Air Liquide and others who have a medical gas supply business.

Doctors and paramedics carry Oxygen cylinders around with them in their cars etc, so there must be provisions for 'medical' gases as opposed to 'industrial' gases.

Peter


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> I don't think that compressed gas cylinders themselves are an issue, but Oxygen is reactive and can do enormous damage when mixed with other substances, grease and oil for example. For this reason there are various safety issues when carrying charged cylinders.


We were shown footage of the effects of grease/oil and 100% oxygen when going through our aviation medicine training - not nice at all!! Had to take special care if we had to touch anything with grease or oil on before we went near the oxygen regulator - separate pair of gloves for those dirty jobs.



listerdiesel said:


> Doctors and paramedics carry Oxygen cylinders around with them in their cars etc, so there must be provisions for 'medical' gases as opposed to 'industrial' gases.


I can't remember seeing Calor Gas/LPG heating or cooker the last time I was in an ambulance or First Response vehicle :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On aircraft in addition to the fixed cylinders which supply the drop-down masks, which all passengers are briefed about, there are also portable bottles on a sling for use by crew to walk about to assit passengers.

I do not know whether these portable units have special features, but obviously they are designed to opreate in an environment where the ambient pressure has been reduced to less than 50% of sea level pressure.

Conclusion: there must be bottles which can be approved, even if just small ones for a crossing.

Maybe for larger bottles either BOC or Air Liquide might offer a bottle-swap scheme over the water?

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

an old friend of mine had severe breathing problems in the last few years of his life, and had to have oxygen at hand at all times. For a while he went through the performance of having oxygen cylinders, but found that he could get an oxygen generator which did away with that necessity. It also meant he could fly to europe for business, and go to work in the office as normal. I would imagine that if he could go through airport security with one of those, it would be possible to get on the ferry or tunnel?

have a look here
http://www.portableoxygen.co.uk/?gclid=CLqf7cHfr8QCFcfMtAod_X8AvQ
as an example.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Both Brittany Ferries, DFDS and P&O ( and so I assume the rest) allow medical oxygen onboard. You may only have 6x 10 litre cyclinders, must not go into a smoking area and must have a doctor's letter and notify the ferry company in advance. 

I assume that any more than 60 litres you could get while in Europe- ?

G

Edit to add:

Put " Medical oxygen on ferries" into Google and it gives you links


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is no inherent risk in carrying oxygen cylinders in motor vehicles, we used to carry medical oxygen 24/7 for the ambulance service and our insurance company were not interested but were notified.

Oxygen concentrators may provide enough but will not normally provide 100% oxygen - your need has to be determined by the medical personnel. 

With patients suffering from COPD 100% oxygen could be fatal and the maximum concentration we were authorised was 24% due to the trigger mechanism for breathing (I will not try to explain here).

Ferries will allow oxygen cylinders to be carried but be guided by your rate of consumption as to whether that would be sufficient. In Europe you would be able to get medical oxygen via a Doctor and pharmacy as it is essential medical treatment and therefore covered by the EHIC card BUT getting a supply may well require time to ensure....

Advance planning and preparation is essential, using oxygen in a vehicle even while moving, does not constitute a danger as the volume breathed out is small c/w the internal volume of the vehicle (we used to use that often in ambulances).

You may find a pulse oximeter useful as it directly measures the concentration of oxygen in the blood - if that is established before travel it can give guidance to how much oxygen is needed - the level should be above 94% in a finger - for a "healthy" person it is between 98 and 100%.

I am happy to try to give advice BUT the medical personnel i/c are the key sources of information.... obviously do NOT use oxygen near naked flames or sources of ignition as substances can spontaneously ignite and that can be explosive. The risk with mineral grease or oil is real - special (SILICON) grease MUST be used for any moving surfaces that would require such lubrication........

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When we collected oxygen cylinders for my mother, then living in UK, we used to be given a sticker to put in the car window to show that we had oxygen on board. We also used to have it on display if we gave her and her cyclinder a lift anywhere.

I assume that this is still necessary (?) and presumably in Europe as well (?)

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> When we collected oxygen cylinders for my mother, then living in UK, we used to be given a sticker to put in the car window to show that we had oxygen on board. We also used to have it on display if we gave her and her cyclinder a lift anywhere.
> 
> I assume that this is still necessary (?) and presumably in Europe as well (?)
> 
> G


Not legally required for personal use in the UK and not recognised in Europe.

https://healthunlocked.com/blf/posts/546032/oxygen-stickers.

BUT IMO sensible to have one INSIDE a window so it can be removed if no cylinders there, they are cheap to buy (£2.50 from;

http://www.activemobility.co.uk/car-stickers-c120_246_247/medical-oxygen-board-sticker-p-1704.html

NB the green one you see is for ambulances and paramedics to carry....

The first site I linked to has this advice about German people travelling and needing oxygen and is worth reading,

https://healthunlocked.com/blf/posts/437333/help-with-holiday

sorry, I will try NOT to keep posting, feel free to tell me to "SHUT UP"

but I strongly believe that if at all possible people should *NOT* be *HANDICAPPED *by their *DISABILITY *and that where possible support and advice should be available....

Dav


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

not sure if oxygen cylinders but i saw a brit caravan on site here in portugal with 2 tall white cylinders standing outside there van

if i get a chance i will enquire tomorrow

barry


----------

